# EXCESSIVE SCATCHING



## kelsiikiller666 (Jun 30, 2012)

my male mouse has scabs on his neck and face and his ear is bright red and around his eyes its very puffy.
he keeps twitching and he seems to be in a lot of discomfort. i moved him into his own cage about 2 weeks ago, and i've just noticed this today


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Have you tried taking him to a vet?


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

The first thing I do when a mouse starts scratching excessively is treat them for mites. If that doesn't do the trick you can look at allergies to bedding or food, especially if you've made any changes recently and in cases where the mouse is continually making himself sore, a trip to the vet may be in order.


----------

